
The Epic Hunt for a Lost World War II Aircraft Carrier - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/13/magazine/uss-wasp-lost-world-war-ii-aircraft-carrier.html
======
WalterBright
It'd be nice if some of the airplanes scattered around the wreck could be
raised and preserved.

------
NotSammyHagar
The exploration ship is the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RV_Petrel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RV_Petrel)

------
perilunar
Beautifully written - worth a read.

